# DLM - Dominion Minerals



## Snakey (29 January 2007)

I been watching this company for a few years but have never traded it. Today this company announced - World Wide Exclusive Laboratory Supply Contract signed. It is currently trading at .58 with market cap of 11.7 mil.
This company was the first in the world to culture stem cells. Up 20% today on ann.


----------



## Gurgler (29 January 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

This biotech company's main product is VitroGro for treating burns and skin treatments (see attached AGM presentation on http://www.tissuetherapies.com/).  They have an impressive list of patents in place.

Today they announced an agreement that will result in the world-wide distribution of VitroGro for use by biomedical scientists in research institutions and pharmaceutical and biotech companies.


----------



## The Mint Man (29 January 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

yes, I had this in the stock comp last month, didnt do too badly!


----------



## spottygoose (31 January 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Ferrets Stock to Watch: TISSUE THERAPIES LTD
08:50, Wednesday, 31 January 2007

LOCAL BIOTECH COMPANY SIGNS WORLD-WIDE PROTEIN PLATFORM

Sydney - Wednesday - January 31: (RWE Aust Business News)
*********************************************************

OVERVIEW
********

Tissue Therapies Ltd (ASX:TIS) has joined with the strength by 
signing a world-wide exclusive agreement with Invitrogen Corporation.

It is a provider of essential life science technologies for 
disease research and drug discovery for the promotion and sale of 
VitroGro.

The product is used in live cell research for the production of 
proteins and development of new health treatments.

Tissue Therapies's agreement will result in the world-wide 
distribution of the synthetic VitroGro protein platform.

It will be used by biomedical scientists in research 
institutions and pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies, who need, 
or prefer to use, a completely synthetic, defined media for the growth 
of cells and production of proteins.

Invitrogen Corporation is headquartered in Carlsbad, California, 
and provides products and services that support academic and government 
research institutions, as well as pharmaceutical and biotechnology 
companies.

Products are sold directly in most major countries and through 
distributors or agents in all others.

In 2007 the company is celebrating 20 years of accelerating 
scientific discovery, including advancements in stem cell and chemically 
defined media.

The VitroGro protein platform that will be sold world wide by 
Invitrogen will be manufactured to Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) 
standard.

This will substantially simplify experimental work on future 
health and medical therapies developed or tested with live cells by 
making regulatory approval for these treatments simpler, faster and less 
expensive.

CEO Dr Steven Mercer said, "This is an exciting day for Tissue
Therapies.

"We are delighted to have formalised a world-wide sales and 
distribution agreement for GMP VitroGro with Invitrogen, one of the most 
sophisticated, innovative and well respected life science companies in 
the world.

"We could not wish for a better partner to promote VitroGro to 
pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies, as well as academic and 
government research institutions."

Joydeep Goswami, Vice President, Stem Cells and Regenerative 
Medicine at Invitrogen said he believes VitroGro could provide an 
excellent animal-origin free substrate for feeder-free culture of stem 
cells.

"It is a natural fit with our efforts to provide a broad 
portfolio of serum-free and defined products for stem cell culture to 
stem cell researchers around the globe," Mr Goswami declared.

The demand for completely synthetic, defined media for biologic 
research is expanding rapidly.

"There are many practical and technical advantages to biomedical
scientists in using cell growth media that contain only known,
characterised, synthetic proteins, particularly when the media is made to
GMP standards."

Dr Mercer explained, "To the best of our knowledge, the VitroGro
media to be sold by Invitrogen is the only completely synthetic, defined,
cell media available in the world today in which human stem cells can be
grown.

"This gives us a significant competitive advantage, particularly 
when it is also made to GMP standards," he added.

Under the agreement, Tissue Therapies will supply VitroGro 
manufactured under contract, at an agreed supply price to Invitrogen.

Additional Tissue Therapies revenue will be generated by
half-yearly royalty payments as well as additional one-time payments on
the achievement of agreed milestones.

Sales are expected to start early in the second half of calendar 
2007.

SHARE PRICE MOVEMENTS
*********************

Shares of Tissue Therapies rose 12c to 60.5c on Monday and
touched 72c after the agreement news, but slipped half a cent to 60c
yesterday. Rolling high for the year is 72c and low 35c. The company has
20 million shares on issue while the market cap is $12.2 million.

Research into the core cell replication, protein synthesis and 
migration technologies will continue to build on the basic VitroGro 
intellectual property.

Technical founders and key research team from the Queensland 
University of Technology (QUT) are:

* Consulting chief scientific officer Professor Zee Upton. 
Under an agreement with QUT, Professor Upton is consulting Chief 
Scientific Officer and head of the research team at QUT.

She brings significant expertise in growth factor protein, 
molecular and cellular technologies to the project, including the 
recombinant production of proteins.

* Dr Shooter is a Research Fellow within the Tissue 
Bioregeneration and Integration program at QUT.

* Dr David Leavesley brings cellular and molecular research 
technology expertise to the project. 

The commercialisation and licensing team comprises Dr Mercer, who
brings considerable international expertise to Tissue Therapies following
a successful career with multinational companies; Chief Operating Officer
Nigel Johnson, who was recruited from the Australian Red Cross Blood
Service (ARCBS) where he was responsible for operational and regulatory
activities at the ARCBS Skin Bank; and Administrative Officer Abrona
Chappell, who joined Tissue Therapies in September 2004 to conduct the
company's administrative and co-ordination activities. 

BACKGROUND
**********

Tissue Therapies Ltd was listed on the Australian Stock Exchange
on March 19, 2004.

The company was incorporated in 2002 to commercialise Tissue 
Culture and Repair technology from the Queensland University of 
Technology (QUT) in Brisbane.

It is an Australian company developing biomedical technologies 
for wound healing, tissue and various cell culture applications.

The company has worldwide exclusive rights to commercialise 
VitroGro, a platform technology developed by tissue engineering experts 
at the Institute for Health and Biomedical Innovation at QUT for 
enhancing cell growth and migration.

VitroGro has particular commercial applications in wound 
healing, tissue regeneration, stem cell therapies and other cell culture 
uses.

Based on its VitroGro platform technology, Tissue Therapies is 
developing more effective medical treatments for wounds and burns, 
integration of orthopaedic and medical implants, and other applications 
such as cosmeceuticals.

Tissue Therapies also provides cell culture reagents to enhance 
the growth of mammalian cells for emerging cell-based therapies, along 
with research and industrial cell culture markets internationally.

Invitrogen Corporation provides products and services that
support academic and government research institutions and pharmaceutical
and biotech companies worldwide in their efforts to improve the human
condition.

The company provides essential life science technologies for 
disease research, drug discovery, and commercial bioproduction.

Invitrogen's own research and development efforts are focused on 
breakthrough innovation in all major areas of biological discovery 
including functional genomics, proteomics, bioinformatics and cell
biology - placing Invitrogen's products in nearly every major laboratory
in the world.

Invitrogen globally employs about 5,000 scientists and other 
professionals and had revenues of more than $1.2 billion in 2006.

ENDS

Copyright  © 2007 RWE Australian Business News. All rights reserved.


----------



## britishcarfreak (8 February 2007)

*TIS - Tissue Therapies Limited*

*TIS is a biotechnology company that provides wound healing, tissue repair and cell culture technology through a growth factor platform technology VitroGro ®*

Despite announcing today a $695,600 loss for the year (which was previously targetted) this stock has a Strong Buy recommendation from Aegis equities and also received coverage this morning from RWE Australian Business news as follows:

_Tissue Therapies (TIS) - Buy; Price Target: 71c; Share Price: 56c; Market Cap: $11m.

TIS has signed a supply contract with Invitrogen Corporation (Nasdaq: IVGN) for the promotion and sale of VitroGro.

This agreement will result in the world-wide distribution of TIS's VitroGro protein platform for use by biomedical scientists in research institutions and pharmaceutical and biotech companies.

Few terms of the agreement have been released. Under the agreement TIS will supply VitroGro (manufactured under contract) at an agreed supply price to Invitrogen.

Additional revenue will be generated by half-yearly royalty payments as well as additional one-time payments on the achievement of agreed milestones.

Sales are expected to start early in 2HCY07. We view this as very positive news for TIS and in line with the company's milestone table._


*Recently TIS announced:*

_*World Wide Exclusive Laboratory Supply Contract Signed*

Biomedical company, Tissue Therapies Limited (ASX: TIS) has achieved a major business development milestone by signing a world wide exclusive agreement with Invitrogen Corporation (Nasdaq: IVGN), a provider of essential life science technologies for disease research and drug discovery, for the promotion and sale of VitroGro ®. VitroGro ® is used in live cell research for the production of proteins and development of new health treatments.

This agreement will result in the world wide distribution of the synthetic VitroGro ® protein platform for use by biomedical scientists in research institutions and pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies, who need, or prefer to use, a completely synthetic, defined media for the growth of cells and production of proteins.

Headquartered in Carlsbad, California, Invitrogen provides products and services that support academic and government research institutions, as well as pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies. Products are sold directly in most major countries and through distributors or agents in all others. In 2007, the company is celebrating 20 years of accelerating scientific discovery, including advancements in stem cell and chemically defined media.

The VitroGro ® protein platform that will be sold world wide by Invitrogen will be manufactured to Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) standard. This will substantially simplify experimental work on future health and medical therapies developed or tested with live cells by making regulatory approval for these treatments simpler, faster and less expensive._

For what it's worth - I presently hold this stock.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 February 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

It looks like the movement may have started towards the target of 71c.  Up 8.6% today to 63c.


----------



## britishcarfreak (2 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Rights issue this week for TIS with 1 share for every 3 held at a buy price of 50c.

Funds are intended to be used for:

assist in manufacturing components for vitrogro
human clinical trials of vitrogro
continue business development activities re licensing
fund vitrogro R&D
strengthen IP position

This looks pretty sound and seems to be a good offer for existing shareholders.

Record date for holdings is March 8th so you may have a chance at getting in before then.


----------



## Gurgler (3 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

So that you are not on your own here, BCF, let me join in: can anyone explain why, before trading today, 2 March, there were no buys (and only 6 sells) listed on this stock? As market open approached, one single buy at around 40 appeared, later to be modified to 51.

Is this bizarre behaviour - or am I missing something? Any explanation?

BTW 28 Feb was not the best date to announce the new rights issue, but I guess they weren't to know that.


----------



## britishcarfreak (3 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

YAY! Someone else is interested.

I had a sell order in prior to this anomoly and I got a message from my platform that said it was PURGED.   The same thing happened with BLT which also did a prospectus and rights issue.

It was funny watching market depth go to nil on each side on both stocks.  This is good in my opinion as it lets us get a fresh look at who really wants to trade rather than speculative buy/sell sitting there just in case they get a go.

Yes the rights issue was unfortunately timed but for all we know it may have been good that it happened as it could have held the stock up through the crap.


----------



## dubiousinfo (4 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



			
				Gurgler said:
			
		

> So that you are not on your own here, BCF, let me join in: can anyone explain why, before trading today, 2 March, there were no buys (and only 6 sells) listed on this stock? As market open approached, one single buy at around 40 appeared, later to be modified to 51.
> 
> Is this bizarre behaviour - or am I missing something? Any explanation?
> 
> BTW 28 Feb was not the best date to announce the new rights issue, but I guess they weren't to know that.




The stock went Ex for the rights issue on 2 March. Basically, from that date anybody buying the shares was not entitled to the rights issue.
On the day that a stock goes Ex for a rights issue, the ASX purges all orders in both the buy and sell.


----------



## Gurgler (7 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

BCF and Dubio

Thanks for the feedback.

Currently lanquishing at 51. Lets see if the South African ann creates any interest.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

I had my doubts with the 50c rights issue.  But this is on the move again.  Minimal buy depth though so things could change pretty quickly.  I think this is worth a 6-12 month stint at current prices.


----------



## Gurgler (12 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

BCF

I'd appreciate you opinion - at what price does the rights issue become viable: 60/70/80c?
I take your point about volume. There's not much action atm.


----------



## britishcarfreak (12 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

I'm not sure I understand the question??  The record date has passed.  For those that were in at the time there's now the chance to get 1 at 50c for every 3 held.  I haven't received any paperwork for it yet though....

The SP is above 50c at present - how much it can stay above is the interesting question and I think this is what you meant.  i.e. if it maintains above 60c then I'd gladly take up the 50c offer.  The stock was tipped to go to 71c (Price Target from news release in my trading platform).  It was comfortable at 60odd cents but the Shanghai thing and the rights issue has pulled it down.

Unless a great announcement comes out I don't see that this is going anywhere beyond 60c until the share purchase plan thing passes.


----------



## Gurgler (12 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Thanks, you answered my poorly expressed question. Yes, I heard 71 as a target also and wondered upon what that was based. I was in when the rights issue was offered but unsure whether to follow through. I believe the paperwork is being sent today - due in sometime next week.

It's just recovered to my purchase price  . I originally thought of it as longer term, but am having doubts.


----------



## spottygoose (16 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



			
				Gurgler said:
			
		

> I originally thought of it as longer term, but am having doubts.




I think a longer term view is the way to go with this one. Plodding along, doing their thing and taking on valuable partners. 

See Announcement today "Joint Development signed with Novozymes".


----------



## spottygoose (19 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Ferret's Stock to Watch: TISSUE THERAPIES LTD
08:58, Monday, 19 March 2007

BIOTECH COMPANY SIGNS UP ANOTHER IMPORTANT JOINT VENTURE

Sydney - Monday - March 19: (RWE Aust Business News)
****************************************************

OVERVIEW
********

Shareholders of Tissue Therapies Ltd (ASX:TIS) should be
disappointed by the market response to the latest deal involving its
research technology product VitroGro.

The shares have slipped on the week, goodness knows why when one
broker who knows the company well has given Tissue a much better price.

Last week Tissue Therapies reported a joint development deal with
Novozymes A/S for the development of advanced wound dressing products
combining proprietary Novozymes technologies with Tissue Therapies's
VitroGro technology.

Headquartered in Denmark, Novozymes is a respected world leader
in enzymes and other biological protein production and innovation ,with
sales in 2006 of more than $A1.5 billion and a market capitalisation of
around $A7 billion.

Scott Power, senior biotech researcher for ABN AMRO, has given
Tissue Therapies a buy recommendation and a price target of 71c with a
fair value figure of 95c.

Mr Power suggests the latest joint development is a strong
validation of the company's technology.

He says the the collaboration will involve one of Novozymes's
scientist moving to Brisbane to work with Tissue Therapies.

Technologies from both companies will be used to treat a range of
wounds, particularly the acceleration of wound healing.

Commercial outcomes of the collaboration may emerge over the
longer term and at this stage the company is making no changes to
forecasts.

In February, Tissue Therapies reported that the South African
Patent Office had advised that the VitroGro patent Growth Factor
Complexes and Modulation of Cell Migration and Growth had been granted
and the Deed of Letters Patent have been received by Tissue Therapies.

The acceptance of this patent in South Africa fulfills another
step in the international rollout of the VitroGro patent applications
also lodged by Tissue Therapies in the US, Canada, Europe, Australia, New
Zealand, South Korea, China, Hong Kong, India and Japan.

The granting of the patent in South Africa follows the earlier
acceptance of core VitroGro patent in Australia and New Zealand.

SHARE PRICE MOVEMENTS
*********************

Shares of Tissue Therapies rose 2c to 54c on Friday. Rolling high
for the year is 69c and low 33.5c. The all-time high is $1.06. The
company has been 20.2 million shares on issue with a market cap of $10.9
million.

At the annual meeting last November chairman Roger Clarke told
shareholders that the company's commercialisation programs have
positioned it superbly to launch into both clinical trial work and sales
into the live cell laboratory market during 2007.

The innovative and commercially important goals of procuring
VitroGro components to Good Manufacturing Practice (GMP) standard for
human use at a fraction of the current world market price, as well as
successfully developing freeze dried VitroGro, have built a solid
foundation for the commercial success of Tissue Therapies in its target
markets.

"At the same time we have maintained a prudent financial position
and a modest cash burn rate," Mr Clarke said.

"We continue to deliver against all our major, announced
milestones.

"This has positioned the company very well for strong future
growth and is a tribute to the hard work of the entire company.

"On your behalf, I would especially like to thank Professor Zee
Upton and her team and Dr Steven Mercer for the progress made and for
positioning the company for an exciting future, Mr Clarke told
shareholders.

In January this year Tissue Therapies signed a world wide
exclusive agreement with Invitrogen Corporation.

It is a provider of essential life science technologies for
disease research and drug discovery, and for the promotion and sale of
VitroGro.

The product is used in live cell research for the production of
proteins and development of new health treatments.

Tissue Therapies's agreement will result in the worldwide
distribution of the synthetic VitroGro protein platform.

It will be used by biomedical scientists in research institutions
and pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies who need, or prefer to
use, a completely synthetic, defined media for the growth of cells and
production of proteins.

Invitrogen is headquartered in Carlsbad, California, and provides
products and services that support academic and government research
institutions, as well as pharmaceutical and biotechnology companies.

Products are sold directly in most major countries and through
distributors or agents in all others.

In 2007, the company is celebrating 20 years of accelerating
scientific discovery, including advancements in stem cell and chemically
defined media.

The VitroGro protein platform that will be sold worldwide by
Invitrogen will be manufactured to GMP standard.

CEO Dr Steven Mercer said the agreement with Invitrogen is an
exciting step for Tissue Therapies.

"We are delighted to have formalised a worldwide sales and 
distribution agreement for GMP VitroGro with Invitrogen, one of the most
sophisticated, innovative and well respected life science companies in
the world," he said.

BACKGROUND
**********

Tissue Therapies Ltd was listed on the Australian Stock Exchange
on March 19, 2004.

The company was incorporated in 2002 to commercialise Tissue
Culture and Repair technology from the Queensland University of
Technology (QUT) in Brisbane.

It is an Australian company developing biomedical technologies
for wound healing, tissue and various cell culture applications.

The company has worldwide exclusive rights to commercialise
VitroGro, a platform technology developed by tissue engineering experts
at the Institute for Health and Biomedical Innovation at QUT for
enhancing cell growth and migration.

VitroGro has particular commercial applications in wound healing,
tissue regeneration, stem cell therapies and other cell culture uses.

Based on its VitroGro platform technology, Tissue Therapies is
developing more effective medical treatments for wounds and burns,
integration of orthopaedic and medical implants, and other applications
such as cosmeceuticals.

Tissue Therapies also provides cell culture reagents to enhance
the growth of mammalian cells for emerging cell-based therapies, along
with research and industrial cell culture markets internationally.

Invitrogen provides products and services that support academic
and government research institutions and pharmaceutical and biotech
companies worldwide in their efforts to improve the human condition.

The company provides essential life science technologies for
disease research, drug discovery, and commercial bioproduction.

Invitrogen's own research and development efforts are focused on
breakthrough innovation in all major areas of biological discovery
including functional genomics, proteomics, bioinformatics and cell
biology - placing Invitrogen's products in nearly every major laboratory
in the world.

Invitrogen globally employs about 5,000 scientists and other
professionals and had revenues of more than $1.2 billion in 2006.


----------



## Gurgler (20 March 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



			
				spottygoose said:
			
		

> Ferret's Stock to Watch: TISSUE THERAPIES LTD
> 08:58, Monday, 19 March 2007
> 
> BIOTECH COMPANY SIGNS UP ANOTHER IMPORTANT JOINT VENTURE
> ...




Es-Gee:
there seem to be a few small-lot buyers who are reflecting a slow appreciation of this stock. I'll watch the progress with interest.


----------



## spottygoose (12 April 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



Gurgler said:


> Es-Gee:
> there seem to be a few small-lot buyers who are reflecting a slow appreciation of this stock. I'll watch the progress with interest.




There has been some real interest today. As someone else noted there has been NO post SPP sell-off which was a very positive sign. Buyers have been building this morning and sellers drying up fast.

Mind you there might be some profit takers from the SPP come out of the woodwork now we have hit 60c again but looks like TIS might be on the way back to the $1 mark now that they have some good partnerships.


----------



## Gurgler (1 June 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

SP jumped in three stages today - to .53 at 11.30, then to .55 at 13.40 and finally to .58 at 14.50 (volume 260,400 only). Now .59, I notice.

Wonder if someone is in "the know"


----------



## spottygoose (1 June 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

I have been wondering the same thing. The sell depth is disappearing too. Strange it has moved more today than after decent news. Hmmmm next week may tell the story.


----------



## spottygoose (1 June 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Wow, as i typed that 61c was almost taken out and buyers building in the high 50's. Should be an interesting close.


----------



## Gurgler (1 June 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Spotty

Looks to have broken over .60 resistance at last. Pity it didn't end on its high, but Monday may prove to be another day.

Interesting that there is no news as yet but perhaps the market is just catching up on what has been a positive first half year.


----------



## spottygoose (6 June 2007)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

There was an article in today's Courier-Mail gist of which was that Dr Upton is about to see her work put to the ultimate test with human trials of her wound treatment.

Canadian researchers will test the therapy in August in patients with difficult to heal skin ulcers. The treatment has the potential to speed up the healing of wounds and reduce scarring.

Dr Upton's research has ultimately led to her discovery of a sticky protein called vitronectin which aids in the stimulation of skin cells to migrate over the surface of the wound.

Vitronectin forms the basis of the prouct trademarked VitroGro about to be trialled in Toronto.

"Optimistically, if the trials prove okay, we'd be working towards VitroGro being approved some time in 2008. If we get a dream run, that's possible" Professor Upton said.


----------



## light (30 January 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Anyone still hold this stock?  The previous post was posted about 1 1/2 years ago. 

Anyway, they have just been granted their second South African patent.

Would like to hear from someone about their opinion.


----------



## light (2 February 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Another good clinical trial result was released this morning!

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20090202/pdf/31fvctlchb6cvx.pdf

Looks like there will be more promising results coming before 06/09.


----------



## olharryboy (11 February 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

I purchased some of this stock just before Christmas. Looks promising to me. I am amazed by the product itself, anything that can help or improve the treatment of wounds and scarring, sounds like a great thing to me.


----------



## Hatchy (16 February 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

I am very happy with the progress of this stock in the last few months, as should all LT holders be. 

I think this technology is blue sky stuff, and well worth the wait. It's not just another way of doing venous ulcer healing - the common treatment is pressure pads - it's a totally new concept in treatment, far differentiated from the current treatment and imho it'll blow us away with full phase 3 results. Bring it on!

Anyone see that movie with Angelina Jolie, Morgan Freeman where they could bend bulletts and they jumped into this bath that healed things in hours not days? - Imagine that, jump into a bath of TIS's proteins and... hours not days.


----------



## light (16 February 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



Hatchy said:


> I think this technology is blue sky stuff, and well worth the wait. It's not just another way of doing venous ulcer healing - the common treatment is pressure pads - it's a totally new concept in treatment, far differentiated from the current treatment and imho it'll blow us away with full phase 3 results. Bring it on!





I am totally agree with you.  I have started to accumulate this stock as I believe VitroGro has a big potential in treating patients with venous ulcers 

Also, with the release of more positive clinical trial results by June, this stock should start heading North soon.


----------



## light (26 March 2009)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

The sp is now $0.20 (2:38pm), which is a big 25% jump!!

Does anyone know what is happening?  Is there an announcement about to come out?


----------



## Hatchy (12 October 2010)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Massive moves in this stock over the last few days. 
I've been a long time believer in them and have seen the bad times - perhaps that's behind us and we can look forward to the story unfolding. 

I can't explain this great jump over the last few days, the granting of patents has happened consistently without this kind of activity. 

Perhaps rumours are going around about a possible bid for the tech? Can anyone add any fire to that?

I think the next stage is commercialisation - that's a given - i'm fairly sure that there isn't the money in the kitty to do it without a partner. 

I wonder what will be said at tomorrows AGM about the current share price rally. Anyone going that can give a report?


----------



## justiceotp (12 October 2010)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Wow 18 months between posts for TIS, Ive been holding this stock for about 20 months now and happy to finally see some good price movement.


----------



## Hatchy (12 October 2010)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



justiceotp said:


> Wow 18 months between posts for TIS, Ive been holding this stock for about 20 months now and happy to finally see some good price movement.




Yes it is encouraging, but i'm nervous at the same time - there's been no real spur for this jump - market news of more patents being granted doesn't add up. Perhaps there's a research house that's done a piece... Who knows.


----------



## Hatchy (13 October 2010)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Some quotes from prof Keith Harding:

The one thing that I have found impressive in working with Tissue Therapies is that they seem to have commitment to understanding the science and managing the development of the product in a structured way that doesn’t go anywhere unless the science is there to support the data.

The one thing that was impressive both from the preclinical data and the early clinical studies is that in the clinical studies particularly, there seemed to be a greater consistency of response in the patients that were exposed to this product, far more consistent than I’ve seen with other biological therapies that I personally have been involved in trialling or evidence that I have reviewed in other capacities.

It is important to recognize that undertaking these studies do require a lot of regulatory hurdles to be overcome and then to find suitable patients but we are confident that we will be able to produce data by first quarter 2011.

*The potential for VitroGro if the evidence that emerges supports the data that is already there is enormous.*

lthough Tissue Therapies is a small company compared to many of the larger players in this area, the one thing that is impressive is that Tissue Therapies seem to have a genuine interest, focus and passion in trying to provide a sound basis and evaluation of the product that they have. My hope - and I’m not a spokesperson for Tissue Therapies - is that they will continue that focus, they will continue that passion, and *I would anticipate that the success of VitroGro will be significant*, but I would also hope that it will be the first generation of a series of biologically based therapies that may be developed by this company as it goes forward


----------



## Hatchy (13 October 2010)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Tissue Therapies Financial Data
 	Listed ASX 14 March 2004 
 	Issued Capital (after placements & SPP): 138,201,447 shares 
 	Share Price:	$ 0.36 
 	Market Cap:	$49.7M 
 	Cash at end Sep. 2010:	$ 4.1M 
 	Cash burn (approx.):	$170K per month
 	Cash position should be sufficient to get to profitability end CY 2011

I think that there's been a considerable amount of buying in the last week that may be due to the european trials starting. 

According to the presentations, and the quotes below we should expect results from that Euro trial 1-2Q 2011.


----------



## Trader Paul (9 January 2011)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



Hi folks,

TIS ... has had a strong upmove, since early September 2010,
though volumes during this time have been very moderate,
but this is not unusual, as many biotechs have been
in overlooked our market.

Over the past week or so, the price action has formed a 
pennant, finishing with a doji (indecision), last Friday.

Our astroanalysis for TIS this week will have us alert for a positive
cycle to bring some news/moves, around 11-12012011.

have a great day

   paul



=====


----------



## microtrader2011 (15 February 2011)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

TIS has fallen a bit from it's recent 52wk high of $0.80 and IMO is a good buying opportunity with news of a commercialisation partnership just around the corner.


----------



## Hatchy (15 April 2011)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

News this morning of a capital raising. 50c a piece in an 8:1 ratio. 
Massive tank down to 55c seen at the moment. 
Not surprising. They've promised a lot and have not delivered anything substantial in at least 12 months. 
On the upside - commercialisation seems to be well under way and it the driving force behind this cap raising.
They also seem to be widening their expectations of the diabetic and venous ulcer market to 14B USD per year up from 7B. 

My thoughts - their corporate governance leaves a lot to be desired. Ideally we should have seen a firm agreement with a commercialisation partner announced before this capital raising. Instead we have what appears to be a flimsy 'talk' with a partner and the board taking advantage of the stock's higher market price on the back of an unchanged intrinsic value. 

I'll be staying in this stock because I believe they have an excellent world class product. I wish they had world class managers as well.


----------



## hunter22 (2 June 2011)

*TISSUE THERAPIES (TIS) - AUSTRALIA'S NEXT CSL?*

*PRODUCT*

VitroGro is a patented synthetic protein formulation that substantially accelerates skin cell growth and migration, the essential elements of tissue repair and wound healing; 

There is no comparable technology available for wound healing and therefore a substantial unmet need;

As a synthetic product not derived from human or animal tissue, there is no risk of transmitting animal diseases to humans. 

VitroGro has already been classified as a medical device in Canada and Europe, thus avoiding any need for multiple phase human trials there. Approval is based on only one clinical trial. One trial has already been completed successfully in US and Australia. A second trial is under way and is due for completion by June 2011.The US classification as a device is also expected by June 2011.

The TIS Board believes VitroGro offers attractive price/performance to patients and health care providers, at substantial profit to TIS and its future partners.

Only a few micrograms is required for each dressing, meaning relatively small scale production capacity (and cost) to meet market needs.

*MARKET*

The TIS Board estimates that by the end of 2014, the global market for the treatment of diabetic, venous and pressure ulcers could potentially exceed US$30 billion.

This market is expected to grow by approximately 25% per annum in the future.

Diabetic ulcers alone result in more than 1 million lower limb amputations each year. Clinical trial results from Canada and Australia found that VitroGro can substantially increase the incidence of complete healing and reduce treatment time for diabetic and venous ulcers, as well as being more cost effective than currently available treatments.

There are not many Australian companies that will ever have the profitability and beneficial impact that TIS will if they achieve their plans. They are within 12 months of starting to prevent hundreds of thousands of lower limb amputations!

TIS is also targeting other markets, including the treatment of acute wounds such as burns, surgical incisions and skin graft donor sites. Pharmacy and consumer applications including minor wound dressings, creams and lotions are also targeted.

*TRIALS*

Clinical trial results from Canada and Australia confirm that VitroGro can substantially increase the incidence of complete healing and reduce treatment time for diabetic and venous ulcers, as well as being more cost effective than currently available treatments.

Another trial is currently under way, and is being conducted at 5 sites; two in Wales and three in Australia. This is expected to be completed by June 2011, with results soon after. The results will be used for applications for approval for sale in the EU as well as the rest of the world. Expectations are for >50% complete healing rate.

*PARTNERSHIP AND SALES
*
TIS is in negotiations with a shortlist of prospective large, international commercial partners for the world wide launch of VitroGro wound healing products for ulcers. These include a number of the largest wound and healthcare companies in the world. (TIS originally planned to complete a partnership deal in the first quarter of this year, but decided to strengthen its bargaining position by not rushing such a deal. Its bargaining position should be strengthened by a recent capital raising, and imminent completion of the final trial and US classification as a medical device.)

TIS is targeting sales launch in Europe (>25% of the world market) within one year, and in the US by 2013 for venous ulcers and 2014 for diabetic and pressure ulcers. The rest of world will be staged from late 2012.

My view is that TIS will conclude a partnership agreement by Sept/Oct 2011, to fit with their sales plan. Prospective partners have a strong incentive to not let this product escape them (based on the market size for ulcers and product effectiveness).

*PROFITABILITY* 

TIS will own the patents and approvals, and will undertake manufacturing. It will use partners for marketing and sales, bringing in milestone payments and royalties.

TIS's total equity is only $19M post capital raising, and approximately 171 million shares on issue. Its market cap is currently just under $90M. 

Assuming it can arrange 10% royalties and capture 25% of the December 2014 market (not a stretch considering VitroGro's competitive position), potential revenues just from ulcers are $750 million at a likely very high margin. Assuming 50% NPAT margin, EPS of $2.20 from 2015 relate to the existing 50c share price. 

The upside is huge considering the potential for higher market share, market growth rate of 25%, higher margins, and other large markets for the product.

Having invested in and followed TIS for five years now I believe it has one of the best Biotech products to ever originate in Australia. Its product is within one year of launch in Europe and will have major benefits, preventing hundreds of thousands of sufferers of presently incurable ulcers having their limbs amputated.

Above is a brief outline of some of the key characteristics which make TIS so compelling as an investment on a short, medium and long-term outlook. I trust that you will then see enough potential to research it yourself and make your own decision. There is only a short window of opportunity before milestone after milestone occurs over the next 12 months.


----------



## Country Lad (23 June 2011)

*Re: TISSUE THERAPIES (TIS) - AUSTRALIA'S NEXT CSL?*



hunter22 said:


> One trial has already been completed successfully in US and Australia. A second trial is under way and is due for completion by June 2011.The US classification as a device is also expected by June 2011.




Running a bit late, so the results of the trial must be ready for release very soon.  May be a coinicidence but there was a surge in the price yesterday and today (up 23% in the 2 days) with strong volume.  Not believing in such coincidences, I entered again yesterday and topped up today.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## skc (23 June 2011)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

TIS share price has a habbit of putting on a big run after the capital raising (during which time the share price remain below the raising price)... as if just to punish speculators for not having faith in the company.


----------



## herzy (16 July 2012)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Anyone still holding this? I am, and have been holding for a month or so waiting for a few nice announcements, such as today's. Opened a good 14% higher than friday on the announcement (CE Mark approval), but ended up closing down 2%. Can't for the life of me work it out. Can anyone share any light?


----------



## Purple XS2 (9 March 2013)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

The last 6 months haven't exactly been party time for TIS holders:





There's been more cap-raising / sophisticated issues / rights issues, and the board remains upbeat. Been an awful long time since any real progress was manifest to the market.

So I think we're entering crunch-time? Either the European regulators give TIS's product their seal of approval, or they withhold for whatever reasons, and TIS cops a whipping.

Recent rights issue has just gone ex-entitlement, and we'll soon see the extent of shareholders' take-up (but note that the issues to sophs are already bagged, and that's where most of the aimed for $12 mill is coming from).

I'm looking to take a position. Current SP is $0.255 c.

I'll sleep on it till Monday ...

Discl: don't hold, (& haven't)


----------



## Country Lad (9 March 2013)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*



Purple XS2 said:


> I'm looking to take a position.




I sold mine quite some time ago and won't consider buying it again until it pops its head out from the rather entrenched downtrend.

Cheers
Country Lad


----------



## Purple XS2 (16 March 2013)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Currently in a trading halt pending "... an announcement regarding regulatory approvals ..." or is that regulatory disapprovals, I wonder.

Having recently acquired a few, I'm awaiting the presumed release of news this coming Monday with both hope and trepidation.

bioshares.com.au/ recently issued a sector overview which mentioned that "we expect European approval (anticipated mid 2013) to be a modest catalyst for Tissue Therapies’ share price.", so the forthcoming announcement is not that ? (hence it could be a disapproval / request for further details type of situation ...?)

Fingers crossed for a reversal of the downtrend on a pleasant surprise, but if not, c'est la vie.


----------



## Purple XS2 (26 March 2013)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

History records that shortly after Country Lad's wise words of reservation, and my misplaced optimism (and more misplaced investment) Tissue Therapies became a by-word for failure, a case study in how to botch the quest for regulatory approval, and how to pass off blissful ignorance as somebody else's mis-step.

The avoidance of ignorance is the duty of management. Regulatory refusal/deferral is one thing. To be called out by a regulator for not correctly categorising ones "product" or is that "medicine" is a nuance that should have been carefully assessed and prepared for long ago.

I think it was Tallyrand who said: "it was worse than failure - it was a blunder". 

Last SP $0.16. Fell as low as 12c (from 25c ) on the news, clawed back a little over the following days.

Anyway, I spat it out. TIS may further recover from here, but that good fortune if it happens I leave to smile on others.


----------



## piggybank (2 September 2014)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Had a nice rise today of just over 13% on a large jump in volume. The price hasn't been this high in nearly a couple of years. No I'm not pumping up this stock, it just came up on my scan tonight.

The link below is to their recent Directors Report & Financial Report for YE 30 June 2014 - issued on the 19th of last month.

http://www.stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TIS&E=ASX&N=812257


----------



## SuperGlue (2 September 2014)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Regulatory approvals (CE mark) coming out soon.

Its 210 days waiting period is up for Regulatory approvals and now on extra time cos' of request for additional info. from regulatory body.

It has been a long roller coaster ride for me.


----------



## goccipgp (2 September 2014)

*Re: TIS - Tissue Therapies*

Setting up nicely for a six-month investment with a price target pf 0.496. Technical buying signal at au stoxline.


----------



## System (5 May 2016)

On May 5th, 2016, Tissue Therapies Limited (TIS) changed its name and ASX code to Factor Therapeutics Limited (FTT).


----------



## Knobby22 (14 November 2018)

Saw the phase II trial was a complete failure. Dropped to 0.002. Wow!


----------



## System (29 October 2021)

On October 29th, 2021, Factor Therapeutics Limited (FTT) changed its name and ASX code to Dominion Minerals Limited (DLM).


----------

